# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Looking for folk punk mandolin

## diligo4565

Does anyone here know of any folk punk or thrashgrass groups that use mandolins?

----------


## mrmando

well, the Celtpunk bands -- Dropkick Murphys, Flogging Molly, Hitting Henry, Beating the Bloody Buggers to within an Inch of Their Miserable Lives -- they all tend to use mandolin, FWIW.

----------


## diligo4565

Worth a good bit, I like Celt punk. Just wanted the Americana flavor for variety

----------


## mrmando

Trampled by Turtles, perhaps? I don't know what genre to put them in, but "thrashgrass" might work ... and I'm pretty sure there's a mandolin in there somewhere. 

I was actually trampled by turtles once. It took forever.

----------

George R. Lane, 

John Eischen, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## diligo4565

Yeah I've been listening to them, that's what prompted my post.

----------


## allenhopkins

Perhaps:

_Split Lip Rayfield_



_Rats In the Grass_



Google brings up a few more...

----------


## diligo4565

looks cool, diving deeper into google now.

----------


## jaycat

> well, the Celtpunk bands -- Dropkick Murphys, Flogging Molly, Hitting Henry, Beating the Bloody Buggers to within an Inch of Their Miserable Lives -- they all tend to use mandolin, FWIW.


I think there was an outfit called The Pogues . . . back in the prehistoric days.

----------


## Beanzy

Matt Norman plays mandolin for a folk group Gadarene who are quite punky, but not thrash metal type


http://gadarenemusic.com/Site/Welcome.html

He also set up and directs our mandolin orchestra MOoD

----------

Jess L.

----------


## JEStanek

Hoots and Hellmouth out of Philly may fit the bill.

Dig Deep from Wisconsin may as well.

Jamie

----------


## Paul Kotapish

The Up and Down out here in Alameda, California, are really fun, thrashing, Americana bar band. They play a mix of originals and selected covers. Roughly a bluegrass-with-drums format, but their live sound comes closer to that of the Celtic punk bands.

Several videos on their website.

Here's a sample:

----------


## mrmando

My own thrashgrass band, the Sickening Crunch, has lots of mandolin playing in it. 

All we need now is guitar, bass, banjo, fiddle, vocals, nyckelharpa, concertina, tuba, heckelphone, ophicleide, maybe a drummer ... then write and record some songs.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

The Nyah Fearties sometimes used mandolin as well as all manner of other weird and wonderful sound-making objects.

----------


## journeybear

Try Boiled In Lead. When my old band played Winnipeg Folk Festival 25 years ago  :Disbelief:  we did a workshop with them and a couple other bands. I don't know if they're still playing that way, but they're still around.

Then there's this ... might not be quite strident enough ...

----------


## Ron McMillan

The Manx are fun. Their mandolinist posts on the Cafe.

----------

Beanzy, 

Jess L.

----------


## Pasha Alden

Apologies for my ignorance, "boiled in lead"?

----------


## Jess L.

> The Manx are fun. Their mandolinist posts on the Cafe.


 :Laughing:   :Grin:  Ha! Best exercise video ever!  :Laughing:   :Wink:   :Grin:   :Cool:  

And probably one of the few exercise videos featuring a nude banjo player (at 1:44)  :Disbelief:  wearing only tattoos,  :Laughing:  and a firefighter mandolinist sliding down the firehouse pole (at 1:03) *while* carrying a mandolin  :Mandosmiley:  slung over his shoulder!  

Even with the audio muted, their visual antics are quite entertaining, made me laugh.  :Smile:  

Wonder what would happen if I brought that video to the local Senior Center exercise class... might spice things up a little bit...  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## derbex

There's always the 'Bad Shepherds', but probably not what you are looking for. He has got a nice twin neck Fylde though.




That's Vivian that is!

----------


## Dan99999

> Does anyone here know of any folk punk or thrashgrass groups that use mandolins?


I am a fan of folk punk etc, but being new to the mandolin I probably didn't pay close attention when first discovering these bands to see if mandolin was particultly featured or not.  I would guess with the following bands probably not as fiddle tends to be more common as a lead instrument in celtic punk etc.  Some cool celtic punk etc bands: the Tossers, Across the Border, Black 47, The Dreadnoughts, The Rumjacks, hmm actually some of these are more punk than folk. Santiano isn't punk folk, more celtic rock but they do great versions of The Irish Rover and Whiskey in the Jar as sung by their grabelly voiced Noddy Holderish singer Pete Sage.  I will have to see what i have in my itunes and if I can hear mando for these bands.

----------


## Stompbox

Go see Hackensaw Boys live.  High octane bluegrass.

----------


## Roger Moss

The Clash qualifies as punk don't they?

----------


## kypfer

Not quite sure about "folk punk", but in their relatively short existence _Flibbertigibbet_ http://www.progarchives.com/artist.asp?id=2278 included a bit of up-tempo mandolin work in some of their tracks ... their rendition of Reynardine springs immediately to mind but there are others  :Smile:

----------


## Sandhills Hunter

I like the Lost Dog Street Band and the former band some of them were in, Barefoot Surrender. I guess you'd call them Appalachian Punk. Another unique band we've seen is a street band in New Orleans named Yes Ma'am. They have a talented washboard player also. We saw a good folk punk band that opened for Susan Tedeschi earlier this year but their name has slipped my mind at the moment.

----------


## Sandhills Hunter

The South Memphis String Bang does some mandolin on a few of their songs. The last time we saw them they were playing a Stradolin. Alvin Youngblood Hart and Luther Dickinson took turns playing it. One of the tunes was Bootlegger Blues. They're not punk but they're a good old timey sounding band.

----------


## Ausdoerrt

Since this thread was resurrected, I'm gonna use it to plug the band where I play mandolin and violin, which is releasing its debut album next month: https://www.facebook.com/ShamRocksBand/

To keep it fair, I'll also mention The Mahones and Flatfoot 56, both of which prominently feature the mandolin in their work.

----------


## J.Albert

How 'bout these guys?

----------

CitizenSpaceman

----------


## Roger Moss

> How 'bout these guys?


My fingers cramp just watching that banjo player.

----------


## CitizenSpaceman

A few of my favorites


 Riley Coyote


 Rail yard ghosts


 We the Heathens

More sick folk punk bands that may or may not use mando
Days n Daze
Plum
Absinthe Rose
Chad Hates George
My Pizza My World
The Suburbanists

----------


## Charlie Bernstein

Don't know if they're punk enough for you, but the Waterboys have some great fiddle/mando stuff going on. Frinstance:

We Will Not Be Lovers

----------

Marcus CA

----------

